# Baby's stomach measuring small.



## snowangel187

At last ultrasound I was told baby's stomach was measuring in the 24% and her ultrasound 4 weeks before was measuring in the 48% They're concerned with the drop in percentage because although she grew her stomach is behind everything else. So my dr told me it could be anything from nothing to a growth
Restriction to us finding that she stops growing all together and I miscarry. I'm sooo upset and between this and pains I've been having he's put me on bed rest. 

Does anybody have a similar experience or info on the outcomes? I'm just trying to get as much info as possible. I won't know anything til my next ultrasound in 3 weeks. :cry:


----------



## destynibaby

going through the same thing now.
abdomen was at 48 centile at 16 weeks, 24 centile at 20... and ive been having growth scans every 2 weeks, it dropped as low as 10th centile, but is slowly climbing back up. everything else is measuring great. a 28 weeks it was 12th centile, and they are just monitoring me. i had an appetite increase at about 24 weeks so that may have helped his tummy catch up. my next appt is next tuesday, hopefully that 12 centile will be a little higher.
my doctor never mentioned ANYTHING about miscarrying tho. if they notice hes not growing at all, they will give me steroid injections to mature the lungs and then ill have to deliver.
Keep yourself well and as long as you hit at least V day at 24 weeks, if they have to take your LO early, he/she has a decent chance of survival.
good luck.


----------



## Marie131

My baby is IUGR. She was diagnosed at 19 weeks in the 1st percentile. I'm now 29 weeks and around the 3rd percentile (so very, very little). Initially, my prognosis was not very good. I was told to expect the worst, but at every scan she has shown good growth so we are hopeful that we will make it near to term. I have been followed very closely and am doing loads of tests to make sure baby is still thriving in there. So far everything seems to be going fine :)

Hang in there, your baby is still well within normal range. I think most of the time IUGR babies do just fine.

ETA: I don't think it's likely you are going to miscarry, it's more likely that you will have an early delivery if anything. 24 weeks is usually viability, if your baby gets that far (which I'm sure she will since she is still w/in normal range) then there is lots that the doctors can do for her on the outside. Have you been referred to an MFM specialist?


----------



## snowangel187

They haven't done anything but freak me out and are now making me wait to have her rechecked to see if she gains, loses, or stays the same.


----------



## Marie131

:hugs: It really is a watch and see game. They do the growth scans every 2-3 weeks b/c doing it any sooner isn't a good indicator for growth. If baby drops beneath the 10th percentile, make sure you get referred to an MFM specialist. They will watch you very closely, but hopefully your baby girl shows good growth at your next scan.

I know the waiting is hard, I really do.


----------

